# Fehlersuche in Eclipse/Tomcat -> Error-log??



## stoevinho (14. Apr 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe jetzt fast einen weiteren Tag daran verschwendet einen Schreibfehler zu korrigieren.

In der faces-config.xml hatte ich eine neue bean-Klasse angegeben mit:
[XML]	<managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>showData</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>beans.ShowData</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>[/XML]

.. in der JSP habe ich aber folgendes geschrieben:


```
<h:dataTable id="dt2" value="#{ShowData.pageInfoAll}" var="item" />
```

So. Tabelle war natürlich leer. Korrekterweise muss es heißen:

```
<h:dataTable id="dt2" value="#{showData.pageInfoAll}" var="item" />
```
Achtung: kleines "s" -> so wie in der faces-config angegeben.

Ich habe mich gerade schwarz geärgert als ich das entdeckt habe. Das JSP wurde fehlerfrei ausgeführt, das heißt, dass in der Konsole in Eclipse nix stand und ich mich immer wieder gewundert habe was da los ist.

Wo hätte ich das gesehen dass er den bean "ShowData" nicht finden kann bzw "showData" erwartet? Das muss doch irgendwo stehen????

Schönen Tag euch noch und vielen Dank für jede Hilfe, die ich bekomm!


----------



## stoevinho (16. Apr 2012)

*immer-noch-aktuell*


----------



## turtle (16. Apr 2012)

Antwort würde mich auch interessieren.

Ich bashe aber hier mal global auf alle XML-Fans, weil gewisse Aspekte nicht auf die Schreibweise von Strings abgebildet werden können. Ein Punkt, den unter anderem Spring erkannt hat und Alternativen anbietet.

Daher nutze ich gerne Wicket, weil ich dann mit voller IDE-Unterstützung arbeiten kann


----------

